# App pour verrouiller iPhone



## Dragomodo (29 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous !

Voilà mon problème : mon iPhone a le bouton de verrouillage de l'écran qui est cassé.

Cela entraine donc le fait que pour lock screen mon iPhone je dois le laisser faire automatiquement. Malheureusement quand je le mets dans la poche le fourbe a tendance à appeler un peu tout le monde quand ça lui chante vu qu'il met du temps à se verrouiller tout seul.

Ma question est : est-ce qu'il y a une application qui lorsque on appuie dessus verrouille l'iPhone ?

J'ai fait quelques recherches seulement il faut jailbreak l'iPhone pour celle que j'ai trouvé. Cependant je n'ai pas envi de le faire 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Funigtor (29 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, 
Dans les paramètres d'accessibilité, tu as le AccessiveTouch, et dans le menu une fonction pour verrouiller l'écran.


----------

